# How long until you can cycle after ACL reconstruction?



## jahlive905 (1 Mar 2017)

I'm scheduled to have full ACL reconstruction (hamstring graft) plus meniscal tears in mid-May. I want to join a cycling trip from Munich to Venice in mid-July.

There are 7.5 weeks post-surgery until the trip begins. We will be averaging 100km a day. There'll be a few mountains...

My doctors/physio/surgeon have all told me varying rehabilitation periods. Has anyone had any experience with my situation above? Am I being way too ambitious? I really want to commit to the trip, but I've read varying experiences online.


----------



## Fiona R (1 Mar 2017)

I would think a bit ambitious. You do not want to risk damaging it during the healing process, back on your bike yes but not those sorts of distances. I had ACL reconstruction in 1990 and a knee replacement 2008. Wasn't a cyclist then but a good 6 weeks to be back to regular sedentary life. I'd find a good physio who is also sporty to give best advice, ham string ACLs a million times better and I think less invasive than my carbon fibre one. You don't want to damage it during healing process. Hard, but better long term to be cautious and not overdo it.


----------



## PK99 (1 Mar 2017)

*Not a hope. WAY WAY too ambitous*. 

The mantra for the first 13 weeks is "protect the graft" - mountains at 7.5 weeks is suicidal.

I had my hamstring graft ACL op in October and my first road ride was last weekend, I could have gone a few weeks ago but did not want to risk winter roads

The first 6 weeks post op are a tedious routine of mobility and proprioception exercises, leading to strengthening - do not underestimate the muscle atrophy you will have post op VMO, Hamstring etc switch off and it take time to even get them working again. and you will have lost 25%of the hamstring and the two smaller tendons are removed.

My first 20min of the gym recumbent was on day 17.
Stairs normally instead on toddler style began on day 30
First watt bike session day 32 for 30 minutes

I'm now 4 months in and still forbidden to run, even on the treadmill.

got to go out now, will post more later.

this seminar for Physios and personal trainers give an excellent overview on the rebab process

http://www.physiorehab.com/you-tube-videos/acl-reconstruction-rehab-program-essentials-seminar


----------



## wormo (1 Mar 2017)

I had an anterior ACL rebuild in mid 90's in the late September, couldn't even drive until early December. Joined gym in Jan. Don't push it or you might be back under the knife.

First time I pedaled full 360 was one of the most pain experiences of my life.


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2017)

If you have meniscus tears repaired rather than trimmed, you could be on crutches for 6 weeks to protect the stitching. I think the message about your trip is pretty clear unfortunately

Check out kneegeeks.co.uk


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2017)

@Cranky Knee Girl how old were you when you had the knee replacement?


----------



## jahlive905 (1 Mar 2017)

Absolutely not the answer I was looking for guys.


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2017)

jahlive905 said:


> Absolutely not the answer I was looking for guys.


The truth however. The graft is apparently at its absolutely most vulnerable from weeks 6-12 too

Postpone the OP until after the trip if it's that important? NHS or private, be easier if the latter


----------



## Fiona R (1 Mar 2017)

vickster said:


> @Cranky Knee Girl how old were you when you had the knee replacement?


I was 42 in 2008ish...I couldn't walk as my carbon fibre ACL, op age 24, shredded over the years, it was only done that way for a couple of years, pioneering op then. It was removed in 2002 and I was left basically hardly able to walk, with 3 children and then I stupidly started my own business too. I was told to come back when I was 60 for TKR

Due to lack of fitness, and being drugged up to eyeballs on painkillers and increasing weight (I did swim a bit but that was all I could do) I also ended up with three prolapsed discs as well. In desperation I did some online research, referred myself to a specialist who worked at Droitwich Knee Clinic but also worked on NHS. He said I couldn't go on like that and straightaway agreed to do the op, and promised to do it himself as I was young I didn't have cement but a knee where parts can be replaced.

I'm 51 now, my life has totally changed, especially since taking up cycling 3 years ago. No painkillers since 3 days after the op. Yes I am very conscious of it's finite life, I have done a couple of mountains walking but rough ground makes it very sore, cycling and swimming far better. A total last resort, and hopefully the technology continues to improve, and we have an NHS, when it does need attention again.


----------



## Fiona R (1 Mar 2017)

jahlive905 said:


> Absolutely not the answer I was looking for guys.



Long term so much more important than short term. Got the T shirt.


----------



## S-Express (1 Mar 2017)

jahlive905 said:


> Absolutely not the answer I was looking for guys.



Shouldn't have asked then? You could have found out the hard/painful way instead.


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2017)

@Cranky Knee Girl thanks for your post


----------

